# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Vreemde bultjes op kin, kaak en nek

## kieka

Sinds 3 dagen heb ik er nu last van, ik heb op internet gezocht wat het kan zijn maar ik kan er nergens wat over vinden, mede omdat het erg moeilijk uit te leggen is...
Ik ga het toch proberen en hoop dat iemand het herkent...
Sinds 3 dagen nu heb ik last van een soort hele kleine bultjes op kin uitlopend tot mijn kaak en nek, eigenlijk bijna niet te zien alleen te voelen.
Het zijn geen losse bultjes maar een aaneenschakeling, een soort gebergte zeg maar..
Ik kwam erachter toen ik onder de douche stond en met mijn handen water in me gezicht deed, ik voelde dat de huid rond mijn kin en kaken heel anders aan voelde! het voelde veel weker, stroever en gevoellozer.
Ik heb er toen met een watje voorzichtig wat alcohol opgedaan, ook heb ik mijn huidige make-up vervangen (ik heb er overigens maar 1 keer make-up op gedaan met oud en nieuw)
Gisteren heb ik het ingesmeerd met trekzalf maar dat helpt ook niet.
Samenvatting: de huid rond mijn kin, wangen en nek voelt bobbelig, stroef, gevoellozer, onder de douche voelt het "week" aan (alsof ik al 2 uur onder de douche sta), me huid voelt trekkerig en iets verdikt, sinds vandaag 2 blaasjes aanwezig, soms jeukt mijn huid.

Deze verandering van mijn huid is gekomen naar een avondje bowlen en eten, ik heb niet iets gegeten wat ik nog nooit heb gegeten, wel heb ik foundation poeder gebruikt wat best oud was maar niet overmatig veel.

Wie herkent dit of weet wat het is??

----------


## kieka

Ik ben vanmorgen naar de dokter geweest, hij vertelde dat het een ontsteking van de huis is...
Hij heeft me Rozex voorgeschreven, dat is een spulletje tegen Rosacea zoals de bijsluiter meld, ik hoop dat het helpt.

----------

